# Darklands



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,


just wanted to share and present you my Dendrobates pumilio "Darkland" breeding pair. So here we go:

the parents which I got on the 14.03.2009:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4430&stc=1&d=1053425266

2 days later, feeling happy (every time I open their home, the male watches my moves...):

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4431&stc=1&d=1053425266

9 days later (25.03.2009), feeling even more happy:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4432&stc=1&d=1053425977

yesterday, finally the first froglet came out ot water, healthy, the father is again watching:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4433&stc=1&d=1053425977

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4436&stc=1&d=1053425977

another tad from another clutch at about 25 days:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4435&stc=1&d=1053425977

and what I found this morning:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4435&stc=1&d=1053425977



These little guys are amazing, at the moment I know of about 6 more tads in different broms and the male has a lot of work managing the female laying her eggs correctly to them. I never thought they could be so productive... All in all they are even more excited then me, constantly checking the newborn.

Have a nice day

Gluedl


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

dude ! amazing I could tell your siked by your details , Im currenlty working with variablis and imitator could you add me to a list when your looking to sell ?


----------



## jcarbone61 (Apr 27, 2008)

very cool....Im also working with a pair but I have not had the same luck as you...congrats !!!!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

catman25 said:


> dude ! amazing I could tell your siked by your details , Im currenlty working with variablis and imitator could you add me to a list when your looking to sell ?


From Luxembourg ? 

Nice frogs....looks like they are doing fantastic for you. Thanks for sharing...

Shawn


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

just seen the details  far far from me


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats...Nice Darklands!


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

I must admit, darklands are some of my favs!

Any tank shots? 

If you could pick one thing that has helped make their breeding so successful, what would it be?

Thanks! =)


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

First of all thanks for all the kind words. And true ny is a bit far for shipping...

Concerning the breeding, there is a story to tell: I had a pair of Darklands for about 18 months in another tank, they were breeding, but only SLS froglets were born. Stupid me let then the female escape and I found her dried on the carpet when I began missing her (I am still angry with myself). The male was alone for about three months before I could find some replacement for the lost female. They moved to the tank you see here:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4443&stc=1&d=1053440352

Each side is 20" long. It has everything a happy frog needs: heatpads for heating, thermostatic regulation of day and night temperatures (day 26-28°C, at night 23°C), 36W neon lights and a 23W UV bulb mounted over the metallic net. The tank is now about 3 months old and mosses are growing slowly. It has various broms as you can see and a lot of places to hide. What I espacially like is a silicone lip between the gap of the front screens, no ecsape possible for food:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4444&stc=1&d=1053440352

What is very important is fine sprinkling:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4445&stc=1&d=1053440352

These frogs love that, I sprinkle for about 1 min every 8 hours and the male calls every time. This leads to about 80%hum through the day and 100% at night. The feeding is important too, mine get the 2 known kinds of Drosopholia and springtails, all dusted once a week. Lights are on 12 hours a day.

The replacement were actually two adult females which I got from a Dutch reseller, which had lost his male a couple of time ago. So both parties of my new trio were alone for a while, thats my explaination why breeding occured so fast after I got them together.

So finally it's difficult to pick what's made me successfull:
- luck?
- a now proven and hard working couple of frogs?
- the right female (all SLS before - no SLS till now)
- the right care?
- the right terrarium?

I don't know for sure, so I let you pick your favorite...

Gluedl

ps: A shocker, this is what happens when you are too dumb to close all holes in a terrarium:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4446&stc=1&d=1053442337


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Ahh that sucks that she got out 
Your setup is nice.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok folks,


a little update, started missing n°2 yesterday, guessed he left his brom, found him today. He's much darker than the parents, anyone had something like this before ?


Gluedl


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Ive seen them with dark brown backs before.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

same here, sometimes they will color up as they grow, others will just sty like that.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats on the tads and the eggs your darlands are beautiful. I wish you the best and sorry for the female you lost....


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

These have always been one of my favorite pums, and unfortunately the most secretive for me so thanks for showing me what goes on inside the vivariums. Awesome frogs!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Good morning everyone!

First of all thanks for the kind words and the inputs and as you seem interested I give you a little update from the last amazing week. The froglets are doing well, n°1 has now a blue body with a metallic green-brown top of the head:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4569&stc=1&d=1054379495

n°2 is getting a bit more blue too:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4568&stc=1&d=1054379495

Remember those eggs? This is two days ago, when the parents inspected the clutch:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4570&stc=1&d=1054379495

This is how the magic happens, the male starts calling for a/the female which then goes to see the eggs. This time however the male did not stop calling after the check and the female went to specific broms and checked them. She did this on about 5 different places, always putting the head into the axle, then moving on. I am amazed, because it seems the male is the coordinator and the female the executant, I had read about this, but not so detailed.

This morning I was lucky enough get the female on tape while letting a tad an her back:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4571&stc=1&d=1054379495

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4572&stc=1&d=1054379495

Here again, the male is watching and calling and I wouldn`t be too surprised if he was telling her where to put which one...

Have a nice day!

Gluedl


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Truly amazing!! You would never think that such an intricate little ballet of tadpole rearing could be viewed in your own home..... I hope to have the priveledge of seeing this in person someday. What a blessing. Congratulations!


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

You have a amazing pair! Consider your self lucky!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I thought an update would be nice. There have been several changes in my life, I bought a house and moved to Germany. Moving all my babies and their vivs at temperatures around -7°C was quite a challenge but all made it safely. My pums have been quite active since my last post and while moving I seperated the offspring from the parents. I took out 6 babies ranging from 8 months age to only a few weeks old and here are a few of them:























































feeding:











Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Really nice! How did you move them successfully?


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

My vivs are all built in a way I can take out eveything. Most of the parts are not glued and if they are, in a manner I can cut them loose again. So I took out everything except for one brom and fed springtails. These guys are not shy at all and I just had to wait, pull a ff cup over them and wait until they jump on it's walls. Then turned it around quickly and applied the lid. 

For transport I used a cooling box, the type you use in summer for drinks. On it's bottom I placed 3 soda bottles with hot water and a wodden plate on top of these. Made a nice heat pad. I had to experience a bit with water temperature thats all...

Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

This is a cracking post mate.

Cant believe I didn't notice this until this morning.

I agree totally with Marina on this one, must be such a great feeling when you see this type of behaviour slap bang in the centre of your home.

Well done mate

Keep us posted

Richie


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> This is a cracking post mate.
> 
> Cant believe I didn't notice this until this morning.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate!


gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Good evening everyone.

This one to show you that it doesn't always work out like you want to. Here's my first born german p. darklands:



















It has only 1 eye   
Colors are weird too. Still hoping he makes it as I think every frog has a right to live...


gluedl


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Is that some sort of skin tear or abrasion on his side? 
I am happy for your great success with the darklands! They are one of my favorite pumilio forms!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Arrynia,

it looks like the skin has been torn, but actually it isn't. The colors and pattern are just weird.

Thanks for the kind words.


Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Really great animals!

I got today 0.0.3 Darklands too. They look terrific!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

@PumilioTurkey:

Nice! Hope yours will do great at breeding and showing off . If you could post some pics, everybody (me included) would be very happy.

Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

hey

I made a threat with some pictures 

once they go into their actually tank i will take a lot more1


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Good evening everone!

Some FTS after 14 months of growth:










































and a pic of the youth inside (one of many), ootw. since march:










Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Some pictures of my 2010 offspring:
























































Merry Christmas to everyone!

gluedl


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Very nice! I just love that first plump blue belly shot on the one in the cup


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Beautiful frogs m8, One pum I would like to get at some point....Your pair is an inspiration.


----------

